# This may upset some of you. But you know that Lang Lang guy?



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

He released his Goldberg Variations on DG.





This is all I have heard. And I like his take on it. He may have his eccentricities but I do not notice him muttering like Matthew McConaughey in an automobile commercial.

Not mainstream for sure. I'm going to stay aware of this recording, bit the price is more than I will go for it right now.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Don't see why your deriving enjoyment from this ought to upset anybody, but speaking for myself I think I'll pass. The overwrought way he keeps playing the left hand marginally before the right in the opening Aria is testament to an approach I just couldn't live with. There IS musicianship in there somewhere (I've heard some unexpectedly good Mozart concertos from him, and that's a real test) but in my experience the show pony in him too often hauls it away.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Personally. I am outraged to hear that Matthew McConaughey has recorded the Goldberg variations! The nerve of that guy. Is there anything he won't do for a buck?


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

FYI in some quarters he is known as Bang Bang.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Lang Lang sure gets beaten up in the classical press, maybe with some justification. They accuse him of being a shallow, loud, vulgar pianist showman. But then over the years they've treated a lot of other musicians the same way for not being "serious" enough. Theodor Currentzis is also in their crosshairs. Forget 'em. If Lang's performances excite and move you that's all that matters. 

I saw him live once, in Tucson with the China Philharmonic playing the Rachmaninoff Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini. It was, beyond any doubt, the most exciting, musical, beautiful reading of that work I have ever heard live. And I've heard it played by Van Cliburn, Leonard Pennario, Horacio Gutierrez, Dmitri Alexeev and other, lesser, pianists. Lang appeals to young people, is a hero in China, and if anyone can do something to popularize classical and bring audiences in, more power to him.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Don't see why your deriving enjoyment from this ought to upset anybody, but speaking for myself I think I'll pass. The overwrought way he keeps playing the left hand marginally before the right in the opening Aria is testament to an approach I just couldn't live with. There IS musicianship in there somewhere (I've heard some unexpectedly good Mozart concertos from him, and that's a real test) but in my experience the show pony in him too often hauls it away.


I agree with you on the Mozart concertos. They were good! And agree with you on this. There's an obscene amount of rubato. But the moment around 4:50 was real nice to me!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> He released his Goldberg Variations on DG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like Bach a la Einauidi style. I dont like it, but I am not offended if you do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2020)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> He released his Goldberg Variations on DG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd probably like it better without the visuals. All those facial expressions of ecstasy, and what's with all the smoke in that room? You would think it was just recorded in San Francisco during this fire season.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Don't see why your deriving enjoyment from this ought to upset anybody,


I don't know what this means. I haven't indicated anything of the sort.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Baron Scarpia said:


> I'd probably like it better without the visuals. All those facial expressions of ecstasy, and what's with all the smoke in that room? You would think it was just recorded in San Francisco during this fire season.


I can see that. I don't much like watching Gould, but like his playing if he isn't mumbling too loud.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I don't know what this means. I haven't indicated anything of the sort.


You literally named the thread, "This may upset some of you".


----------



## EmperorOfIceCream (Jan 3, 2020)

First impressions are that bottom lines are over-emphasizes, and the acoustics are weird—the piano sounds distant and reverby


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> He released his Goldberg Variations on DG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are other options than Glenn Ghou, you know. Simply not being GG is not an endorsement, particularly if you are Lang Lang.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Land Lang’s problem he is successful and popular. He has also popularised piano playing and classical music all over the world. You don’t think critics are going to take that lying down do you? They are out to get him!
I mean, it’s just as bad as Karajan selling 100million recordings which gave all that enjoyment to people. Must be stopped!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

flamencosketches said:


> You literally named the thread, "This may upset some of you".


That doesn't indicate "enjoyment".

Your logic escapes me, hoss.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

DavidA said:


> Land Lang's problem he is successful and popular. He has also popularised piano playing and classical music all over the world. You don't think critics are going to take that lying down do you? They are out to get him!
> I mean, it's just as bad as Karajan selling 100million recordings which gave all that enjoyment to people. Must be stopped!


Where is big government when we need them?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

JAS said:


> Personally. I am outraged to hear that Matthew McConaughey has recorded the Goldberg variations! The nerve of that guy. Is there anything he won't do for a buck?


But have you listened to his Goldberg Variations? Or is this yet another criticism without ever hearing it first? The man does everything. What's so difficult about the Goldberg Variations?


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> That doesn't indicate "enjoyment".
> 
> Your logic escapes me, hoss.


No, but "I like his take on it" in your OP does.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

DaveM said:


> But have you listened to his Goldberg Variations? Or is this yet another criticism without ever hearing it first? The man does everything. What's so difficult about the Goldberg Variations?


In true TC tradition, it is outrage without substance. They very _idea_ is setting me off . . . and also the idea that Jim Carey might be doing something that is actually, vaguely, funny.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

flamencosketches said:


> No, but "I like his take on it" in your OP does.


This is like talking to my mother in law.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I must be to musically dumb to know what's bad for me.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> This is like talking to my mother in law.


You remind me of my third cousin Vinnie.

To the extent that Lang Lang was influenced by Gary Graffman, with whom he studied at the Curtis Institute, I approve of some aspects of Lang Lang's playing, such as the _chi _energy exhibited in his "banging." But I've got Gary Graffman.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

millionrainbows said:


> You remind me of my third cousin Vinnie.
> 
> To the extent that Lang Lang was influenced by Gary Graffman, with whom he studied at the Curtis Institute, I approve of some aspects of Lang Lang's playing, such as the _chi _energy exhibited in his "banging." But I've got Gary Graffman.


You found me out.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

https://theclassicreview.com/album-...letter&utm_campaign=September_20_Newsletter_1

Here's a review if you are interested.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> This is like talking to my mother in law.


Is she always calling you out for denying you said things that you said 5 minutes prior?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

flamencosketches said:


> Is she always calling you out for denying you said things that you said 5 minutes prior?


I rely on literate adults for an ability to comprehend what they read.

I could clear up the ignorance but it is more entertaining this way.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I rely on literate adults for an ability to comprehend what they read.
> 
> I could clear up the ignorance but it is more entertaining this way.


Who are we to deny you some quality entertainment?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Watch at your own risk. I'm not responsible for your emotions.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I can see that. I don't much like watching Gould, but like his playing if he isn't mumbling too loud.


I find that I do enjoy watching Gould. He reminds me of the monkeys in my brain when I play Bach. Stuff goes on . . . and with Gould it's physically unfiltered. Frankly I do a bit of that. Not to that level, of course. Who could? Well, actually, I could if it were needed for some reason. It's there.

I'm OK with the humming along too. It's part of his interpretation. Like it, or don't like it. Whatever.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

pianozach said:


> I find that I do enjoy watching Gould. He reminds me of the monkeys in my brain when I play Bach. Stuff goes on . . . and with Gould it's physically unfiltered. Frankly I do a bit of that. Not to that level, of course. Who could? Well, actually, I could if it were needed for some reason. It's there.
> 
> I'm OK with the humming along too. It's part of his interpretation. Like it, or don't like it. Whatever.


Joe Cocker understands.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Watch at your own risk. I'm not responsible for your emotions.


OK. It does sound a little perverse but I would need to hear the whole to know what he achieves with the piece. The work has been recorded so many times that I can understand a pianist looking for something fresh and taking risks.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I don't know what this means. I haven't indicated anything of the sort.


I refer the Honourable Gentleman to the title of his post.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Animal the Drummer said:


> I refer the Honourable Gentleman to the title of his post.


It was written with a British accent.


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

I've listened to Lang Lang's performance on YouTube, just out of curiosity. I'm not a fan, although I recognize his excellent technique, but given that Goldberg Variations is one of my favorites, I'd like to share some thoughts from my (probably objective) perspective.

Some variations (a few) are good, some not so much, some are really bad. The slower his tempo, for the sake of expressiveness (even when it's not necessary), the more possible is to lapse into mannerism. At some points there is too much romantic approach (wide dynamic range, rubato), that reminds me, dare to say, Chopin! I don't like this playing on Bach, at all.
The ornaments are sometimes (based on what we've heard so far) unusual, something not necessarily bad, but in my opinion they don't serve the music so well. It seems that they 've been thrown, here and there, randomly.
The last but major downside, is that his playing doesn't present Bach's polyphony to the listener's ears, at least to a certain degree. Some counterpoint lines are too exposed while others are buried. By the way, I think that this is exactly the area every pianist have to compete really hard with Glenn Gould.

To sum up, if someone wants to start with Goldberg Variations, he definitely should pass.
There are many good recordings out there...
*Gould '55*, *Gould '81*, *Perahia*, *Schiff* (Decca), just some of them.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

This thread was fun, but after listening to more of this, I most likely will pass.

This release is now available on Amazon prime. With both the studio and live versions. The one on youtube must be the live. The studio is much preferable and easier to take as you aren't drawn to the distracting spectacle of watching him. Still, not much here that I don't prefer in my other recordings. If I ever find it for a few bucks I might go for it.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Lang Lang ist langweilig


----------

